# Babson Community Service Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Community Service Officer*
Institution:
*Babson College*

Location:
Wellesley, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
06/15/2016

Type:
Full Time

Working under the supervision of a Police Sergeant, the Community Service Officer (CSO) serves in an unarmed, uniformed security position. Specifically responsible for patrolling the campus on foot or in a vehicle; issuing parking tickets; performing walking or mobile escorts; and working as a dispatcher in the Public Safety Department Communications Center which includes acting as an information service resource and assisting with various public safety functions.
· Patrol campus on foot and/or in a vehicle in an unarmed uniformed security function.
· Responsible for parking enforcement, foot and mobile escorts, and providing a safe and secure environment at special events on campus.
· Perform daily unlock and lockup of campus buildings.
· Work in the Public Safety Department's Communications Center as a dispatcher.
· Maintain radio communications with police, assigns tasks to officers using proper communications procedures based on safety priority and availability of personnel. Monitor radio communications of local police and fire departments.
· Answer routine business and emergency phone calls.
· Operate Computer Aided Dispatch and Incident system; enter and maintain departmental records.
· Monitor and operate access control systems, alarm systems, and CCTV.
· Actively involved in Community Policing by providing a variety of services along with offering assistance and being a resource for members of the Babson College Community.
· Participate in and deliver Crime Prevention programming.
· May be responsible for training other Public Safety personnel as necessary.
· Assumes additional responsibilities as required.

Minimum Level of Education Required: High School diploma or GED
· A minimum of 1-3 years of work experience in a service industry.
· Strong human relation skills; an ability to analyze emergency and non-emergency situations and develop and effective course of action
· Strong written and oral communication skills are required
· Ability to maintain and monitor radio communications
· Ability to communicate by telephone and to field and answer questions from visitors, students, employees, and guests.
· Ability to enter information and maintain paper and electronic records
· Demonstrated commitment to the mission of providing law enforcement and security services in a multi-cultural community that recognizes values and utilizes the individual difference and contributions of all people.
· Knowledge of problem-solving methods; ability to become familiar with the operating procedures of various Babson College departments
· Must be willing to work flexible hours, schedules and overtime assignments
· Regular physical exertion and walking required
· Ability to travel on and off campus
· Must have had a valid unrestricted U.S. Driver's License for one year, and maintain throughout employment an insurable (as determined by the College's insurer's criteria) or a satisfactory driving record; must successfully complete and pass the College's vehicle training program within the first 60 days of employment; annual or more frequent review of employee's driving record based on the College insurer's criteria; and safety training as required by management.
· Should be in good mental and physical condition
· Previous security or dispatching experience (especially in a college or university police department) preferred, but not required.
· Previous experience in higher education setting preferred. PI94602171
*Application Information*
Contact:
Babson College

Online App. Form:
http://www.Click2Apply.net/7s4f5d5n93

Email Address:
[email protected]


----------

